# JPEGCROP....program to crop and rotate without recompressing the image????



## Boney (Jun 10, 2013)

I ran across this program called "jpegcrop".  The function of this software is to allow one to crop or rotate a .jpg picture and save it without recompressing the image.  This should allow for 100% crops without further compression to keep the original image quality.  However, the jpg picture saved after performing the crop or rotation could not be opened by any software that I have.  The website jpegclub.org had no section where one could ask questions.
This type of software would be quite useful.  For instance posting a cropped section of an image that had questionable focus would not be degraded by saving the cropped section.
Has anyone used this software and have been able to save a readable jpg image, or are there other programs that accomplish the same end.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jun 10, 2013)

works fine for me, i did a crop using Version 0.7.5 beta and it saved and loads in all my photo/paint software including Win7 photo viewer, i use to use JPEG Lossless Rotator, but this works better.

Thanks

John.


----------



## camillem210 (Jun 13, 2013)

I got no message about "jpegcrop" ,i'll give it atry .As you said the final generated image couldn;t be opened by other software ,it is really a great deficiency.Why not google for image corp tool that allows 100% crops if you just want to keep the original quality.Though I haven't found good one,I hope someone will give a recommendation.thx in adv


----------



## ElizabethPowell (Jun 15, 2013)

I believe there's a confusion in language and concepts sometimes. Anyways, once you crop, it truly is no different than getting a physical picture and cutting the edges off of it. Which is cropping. And lossless editing refers to editing an picture and when saving the final picture aside from the areas that were changed having no loss details. For instance, after repair redeye on a photograph and saving the only thing to it changed was the color of the eyes. 

 Depending on the program it could be a one or two step procedure but the image editing program should at the least let you to crop, and resize the image.  Remember that when you take care of that, depending on the quality of your original image and how much you crop and resize, perhaps it does not appear as sharp and there may be artifacts (squarish pixellated blocks)


----------



## recthor (Aug 5, 2013)

I do this almost daily. I use an imaging sdk found on the internet which can crop images found on the internet . Install it and it becomes a selectable processing option.Then you can crop images in any program at all, including Adobe Acrobat . Just open the images, select crop ,and follow the setps given in the sdk, the task will be finished in several seconds. as for rotate , you can try this processing program to rotate images , it can be freely used for 30 days. if you haven't found a good choice , you can have a try. best wishes.


----------



## zeta (Nov 22, 2013)

I tried to open the photo saved by JPEGcrop using Gimp and it worked. But other stock windows photo programs failed.


----------

